# Two no brainers............Two deals



## Scott Bushey (Aug 21, 2004)

Two deals I came across yesterday:

Altadis; makers of fine cigars, i.e. Montecristo, is offering 6 Gispert cigars of various sizes for a mere $6.95 (this includes shipping). 

http://gispertcigaroffer.com/promo.html

Here's another one:

NewEgg.com is offering a 128mb secure digital card for a measley $24.00 with a $15.00 mail in rebate. Total investment= $9.00.

Go here:
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=20-160-019&depa=1


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 21, 2004)

Scott- I tried the cigar link, and it ain't working. Sounds like you got a sweet deal!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 21, 2004)

Jon,
I just clicked on it and it worked....


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 21, 2004)

Let me clarify. Your link worked, but the one to order the smokes didn't.


----------

